# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Friends Restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Campuchia

## hantt.163

Địa chỉ: 215 đường Ph 13 Phnôm Pênh
 Giá từ: 4 USD/ món


 Một nhà hàng Tây chính hiệu nằm ngay trên đường phố Phnôm Pênh phục vụ các món thịt nướng, thịt xông khói và đầy đủ những món ăn đậm chất Tây khác như mỳ Ý, Beef Steak… đồ ăn cũng như cách trang trí không khác gì bạn đang ngồi ăn trong một nhà hàng ở Pháp. Đây cũng là địa điểm khám phá ẩm thực ưa thích của nhiều du khách không chỉ là khách Tây.
 



Nhà hàng là nơi nối tiếng nhất trong thành phố dành cho những người có tấm lòng nhân đạo muốn giúp đỡ những trẻ em đường phố. Nhà hàng được điều hành bởi những thanh thiếu niên đường phố và giáo viên của họ, đồng thời cũng đào tạo những thanh thiếu niên khác. Nhà hàng được trang trí với rất nhiều tranh trên tường với những tông màu sáng. Nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn theo kiểu tapas (tức là mọi người ăn chung một món chính). Nhà hàng có các món như là cơm cà ri, súp, mì, bánh dừa, si rô thanh long, …
Nguồn: tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm*Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 149 USD/Khách - Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 149 USD/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Campuchia* - *tour du lich Campuchia*

*Cùng khám phá du lịch Campuchia - du lich Campuchia*

----------


## khanhszin

món ăn nhìn lạ thía

----------

